
How I grow a blog to 120,000 monthly readers in one year - wslh
https://www.reddit.com/r/Entrepreneur/comments/91rkn7/heres_the_exact_formula_i_used_to_grow_a_blog_to/
======
ichik
tl;dr: Author substitutes “readers” to “sessions” further down the line, which
is, of course, not in the slightest as impressive as the title. The only
valuable recommendations are sub-headlines, content structuring and overall
content quality control (all of those are self-evident). Everything is else
(such as word-count breakdowns) is just bullshit.

